# Steaks!!



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2005)

Picked up three porterhouse's on the way home tonight.  Seasoned with salt and pepper and grilled.  Turned out good!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

LET'S EAT!!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2005)

Smokehouse said:
			
		

> Best looking steaks I've seen in a while!  Whish I could get grill marks like that!  *Cute little girl, bud.*
> 
> 
> Smokehouse



Thanks SH, she's my world!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 2, 2005)

You were doing fine until you put the f%$&*#g brussel sprouts on the plate. 

That's enough to gag a maggot. Steaks look great though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You were doing fine until you put the f%$&*#g brussel sprouts on the plate.
> 
> That's enough to gag a maggot. Steaks look great though.



Haha!!  Man we eat those things all the time!!  My older daughter will even eat them for breakfast!  Funny thing is, she hates cabbage!  Go figure!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

As a kid, I pretty much hated anything green! Lima beans, brussels, peas, green beans......But since my 20's, I can't seem to get enough!  I LOVE brussels sprouts and asparagus!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't remember asking..... :dunno: 
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I don't remember asking..... :dunno:
> :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


There you are ~ Sittin' in the back of that truck again...  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 2, 2005)

:winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:  :winkie:  :lmao:


Can you feel the love??  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 3, 2005)

Good looking steaks Larry...how does everyone like them in your fam damnily?


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 3, 2005)

larry good looking steaks!! =D> now for the littie girl your right they are your world my littie girl turns 3 year old this monday.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 3, 2005)

MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmMMMMMMM Larry !!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 3, 2005)

If only gas didn't cost so much...I'd have been there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 3, 2005)

Great looking dinner Larry (as usual)! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 3, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Picked up three porterhouse's on the way home tonight.  Seasoned with salt and pepper and grilled.  Turned out good!!
> 
> 
> Nice steaks were did ya get them from ?? Cute little girl !!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 3, 2005)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giant food store.


----------



## oompappy (Sep 3, 2005)

Yep, great lookin' steaks! Porterhouse is my favorite, it's like getting two steaks in one! 
I Never mess with those cute cross grill marks though. :razz:


----------

